# Backpack/BoB your favorite



## gr8full2day (Aug 17, 2010)

I need a good pack for toting gear on hikes, to do some hiking, and possible to be a BoB...I have looked at lots of "3-day assault" packs that seem to fit the bill, but no experience with these...What is your favorite pack or BoB? Thanks


----------



## gr8full2day (Aug 18, 2010)

Really...


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats what I would suggest also.( lol)


----------



## McBeeVee (Aug 22, 2010)

Look at Campmor, REI outlet, SummitHut, Backcountry.com, etc.
You can find really good deals on discontinued packs or just those with last year's features or colors.

Ride down to one of the REI's around Atlanta. They have a good return policy.

Look for a good hiking pack, then see if it will meet your requirements for a BOB. 
I use an old Kelty daypack as my "get home bag", my wife uses a Camelback pack.

I've never seen the reason to buy a Blackhawk or Maxpedition or the similiar. In the case that I have to use a BOB or GHB, I don't want to look "tactical", but that's just my preference.

My Kelty isn't as liteweight as the pack I currently use for dayhikes(a Deuter), but it's bombproof and has plenty of pockets, it's own raincover, a waterproof pocket and looks harmless.

The first thing you should do is decide how much pack you need. Go to REI or RockCreek Outfitters in Chattanooga or somewhere similiar where they have a large variety. Try some on, stuff things in there to see if they'll hold as much as you want.
Find something you like and then go home and search the 'net for a good price on it.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 22, 2010)

Older OD Army surplus ALICE packs are so common they blend right in.
And, they do the job well at a minimal cost.

The medium is a great size, plenty of room but easy to store.


----------

